# Nebraska prepper group



## Zeffrey (Dec 1, 2019)

Are there any prepper in Nebraska looking to join a prepper group


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Zeffrey, I am really trying to help you here so don't be offended.

If our group's retreat was 20 miles from you, I would not respond to your appeal. Why? Because you have not given me any reason to.

*You might say:* Been a Prepper 3 years, got my head right and all set for the chaos. I can do more push ups than Joe Biden. When I was discharged from the Army I smuggled out the tank I was driving. I may be old but I have two young sons that were Army Rangers and both of their wives can grow pot and make liquor out of weeds. I know where Pelosi lives, which bedroom window is hers, and what time her guards change shifts.

But you had damn well better put cards on the table and give me a reason to stick my neck out by contacting you. Happy Hunting.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Below are the Survival Skills we value. Note that we are not into wilderness survival but rather are stationary.
You might accent skills like this if you have any. Note: You are presenting your Survival Resume.

*Health * 
Human	David (RN), Jacky Fisher, Janet (RN), Melissa (Pharmacist) 
Animals: Stuart
Medic:EMT	Brian
First Responders Ernie, Jim, Justin, Brian
Alternative Healing 
Mid-Wife 
Physical health: cardio, strength yoga, stretching: Lisa 
Water / Sewage Health Safety--

*Morale*
Child / Elderly Care	
Educational / Teacher 
Music 
Barber	Betty, Melissa
Calmers / Healers	Jim, Becky
Scout Leader	David, Jim

*Nourishment*
Animal Husbandry	Stuart
Food Production	Betty, Jim, Stuart, David, Janet
Food Preservation	Betty, Janet
Food Preparation	Betty, Brian, Ernie
Rabbits	Ernie, Becky
Chickens ----------------------- Jim
Food: Certified Gardener	David, Janet
Bee Keeper	David, Janet
Hunter / Trapper Justin, Keith, Kevin, Stuart
Tractor	David, Ernie, Keith, Kevin
Inventory	Lisa, Jack
Micro Gardener	Lisa
Hydroponics	Lisa, Ron
Fish/pond management or collection

*Physical:*
Electrical: Jim, Justin, Bob
Solar Power	David 
Blue Collar Tinkerer	Keith, Kevin, Ernie, Ron
Mechanic	Justin, Keith, Kevin
Scavengers	Betty, Keith, Kevin
Seamstress	Betty, Janet, Melissa
Primitive Homesteaders	Stuart
Toolmakers & Blacksmith	
Welders	Keith, Kevin, Ernie, (Jimmy Costa)
Carpentry:	Betty, Ernie, Jim, Keith
Plumbing:	Ernie
Instrumentation	
Mechanically Inclined	Ernie, Keith, Kevin
Engineer, basic structure Ron
or system design

*Planning:*
Intelligence	Jack, Jim, Ron, Bob
Mediators / Negotiators	Betty
Organization	David, Jim
Ham Radio	Jim, David
Proposal Writer:---------------Jim
Research:	Jim, Lisa, Ron
Organizational brainstorm	Ron, Bob
and directional steering

*Security:*
Survival Skills 
Self Defense Trainers 
Gunsmith 
Reloader	Bob (trained 4 yrs ago but not experienced)
Shooters:	David, Justin, Keith, Kevin, Stuart, Bob
Security Tactical Ernie, Justin
Firearm Instructor Bob


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

My opinion is groups are seeking partners. Your appeal presents you as a taker and not a partner. Nothing personal.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jim!

Why didn't you tell me y'all were looking for a Mid-Wife? I know a guy who knows a guy...:vs_smile:



jimcosta said:


> Below are the Survival Skills we value. Note that we are not into wilderness survival but rather are stationary.
> You might accent skills like this if you have any. Note: You are presenting your Survival Resume.
> 
> *Health *
> ...


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Slippy, The midwives are greatly respected by me. As a raging teenager, I think perhaps my only goal was to help many girls get a start in a home for unwed mothers.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

> My opinion is groups are seeking partners. Your appeal presents you as a taker and not a partner. Nothing personal.


Not to be argumentative, but just exactly how do you draw that conclusion from this question?



> Are there any prepper in Nebraska looking to join a prepper group


"Are there any gardeners in X looking to join a gardening group?"

"Are there any *citizens* in Y looking to join a constitution reading group?"

Actually. I will be argumentative.

What the hell does this even mean?



> My opinion is groups are seeking partners. Your appeal presents you as a taker and not a partner.


Groups, by definition, are collective of individuals. Groups have no agency. Only individuals have agency. "Groups are seeking partners." What does that mean? Individuals in a group may seek to expand the size of their group by recruiting more members.

"Your appeal... ." Dude asked if there were others out there. What's the problem with that?

I really want to know. What exactly is the problem with someone asking if there are others in his locale interested in becoming acquainted?

And what exactly in Dude's few words lead you to intuit that he's "a taker." Mind-read much?

Dude from Nebraska's "appeal" simply asked if anyone was out there in his neighborhood. Maybe I missed something objectionable in his subsequent posts. If so, enlighten me.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Marica:* I wrote "My opinion is groups are seeking partners. Your appeal presents you as a taker and not a partner. Nothing personal." as a help to the person that made the inquiry.

As the founding member of a large Prepper group, I am coming from experience in both locating other groups and locating potential members.

Of concern to our members is persons finding our members or location and not joining us. Later they may pay us a late night visit.
That is why most persons seeking an established group may find it most difficult to locate one. As a group grows, the more secretive it becomes.
I am sure you can appreciate this.

*In regards to * "And what exactly in Dude's few words lead you to intuit that he's "a taker." Mind-read much?"

I did not say he was a Taker, only that he presents himself in that manner. If I get an email from someone that says "My husband and I . . . have . . . and are skilled in . . . " then I know they wish to partner with us. If I get nothing I smell fear, unprepared and a liability to the group. I do not want to spend time with them and have to turn them down. It hurts too much. Therefore, I suspect other groups will feel the same way.

I will repeat myself in that for a *survival group* to find members it is like a jewel thief fencing stolen property. You cannot make a sale without exposing yourself and if you don't expose yourself you make no sales. It is a fine line and scary venture to sell your wares. Therefore, one must use *all skills*, including gut reactions, in the area of human relations to analyze the risk/gain ratio. *Our goal* is to find primarily *partners that are net assets *and not the goal of being an EEOC employer (Equal Employment Opportunity Something).

I hope this helps clarify.

P. S. I have been searching for other established groups for exchange of ideas. After three years of searching I have not located a single group in the U. S.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Marica, You may have missed the OP's other threads asking for the same thing, and his very odd responses. He/she is more indicative of being a "bot" not interested in joining our forum.



Marica said:


> Not to be argumentative, but just exactly how do you draw that conclusion from this question?
> 
> "Are there any gardeners in X looking to join a gardening group?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Zeffrey (Dec 1, 2019)

Well I'm learning to be a locksmith my mom has medical training sewing survival skills helpful fishing good at improvising good at Scavenging loyal candle making archery and a lot more but I'm not good at thinking of this stuff so I hope you let me and my family in your group and if you want I could find you some useful videos to watch since you're looking for ideas hope you're right back and sorry am a little nervous Plus in Nebraska we have good farmland and fishing and hunting if you have any more questions please ask


----------



## Zeffrey (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Zeffrey said:


>


OK. Go to the intro subforum and make an introduction.


----------



## Zeffrey (Dec 1, 2019)

Do what


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Zeffrey said:


> Do what


Do you seriously not know what _Go to the intro subforum and make an introduction_ means?


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

@Slippy



> Marica, You may have missed the OP's other threads asking for the same thing, and his very odd responses. He/she is more indicative of being a "bot" not interested in joining our forum.


I did miss that. And after the other posts on this thread, I see what you mean. Dude has some serious probs, not the least of which is his unfamiliarity with punctuation.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Do you seriously not know what _Go to the intro subforum and make an introduction_ means?


He's done pissed me off. I don't like stupid. Even if it is play-stupid.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oopsie! He somehow got shown the door. 

I'd watch MSNBC if I wanted to watch stupid.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Damnmn.....I missed all this......


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Zeffrey:* Great, now you are laying cards.

*Marica*: He just told me his family is not prepped in any way and he doesn't know where to begin (I think). He also said he feels the heat and wants to quickly change his current position. If our group admitted them they would be liabilities in that they cannot sustain life for themselves and would glob off us. Right now they are not partner material but this can quickly change.

*Zeffrey: *

*Your Odds: * Your chances of finding a group are about one in a million. 
Your chance of creating your own group is about 50%. 
Your chance of saving yourself is 50% - 100% probable. 
You best go with the odds.

*Timing Problems:*

*Due Dates:* You had best approach the prepping to be as complete as possible by December 31, 2019. Then push the due date out another month. In three months you should be prepared and after that just continue upgrading your supplies.

*How Not To Do It:*

1. * Don't waste your time on most youtubes*. They take 39 minutes to tell you what you can read in two sentences from a cookbook on prepping. Use them after your plan is in place to hone your skills.

2. * Don't lurk in Prepper sites* unless you are seeking something specific, such as the best type of pine cone to wipe your ass with. Prepper sites are like quicksand in that they are poorly organized; a place for bored persons to chew the fat, and so you may have to read a thousand posts before learning about pine cones. Nor do you have time to find a Prepper Group with monthly meetings. Again, *focus on your due date.*

*How To Do It:*

1. *Get a good cookbook.* This is mine. Family Prepping. Its about 25 pages long and to the point. Use it. You don't have the time or money for false starts. Nor do you need 40 people advising you. You only need one complete blueprint.

2. *What Jesus Said.* I am a heathen and not a bible thumper, so folks forgive my paraphrasing. But I recall that Jesus was asked about the evil of working on Sunday to save a jackass stuck in a muddy ditch. His response was something like "It depends on who's ass it is in the ditch. If it's your ass you will do whatever you have to do to get it out." 
Zeffrey, *it's your ass in the ditch!* Remember that.

You are the creator. *Create!*


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well this interesting thread went south too quickly before I had a chance to tell the new prepper preson. I knew a guy from East Texas who would be glad to join his commune in Nebraska if he could hang out with some cute hippy chicks with hairy pits. Now as far as peppers trying to lure up other prepper pals on chat groups like this..the only real prepper I know which is my Retired Airforce Col pal who helped lase the caves to blast out Bin Laden at Tora Bora..and now is prepared to go off grid in his secret hide out in the mountains...he dont get near the net. He say all these places are funded by the CIA and maybe ISIS. He thinks Muslims are gong to come kill him. Poor guy.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Well this interesting thread went south too quickly before I had a chance to tell the new prepper preson. I knew a guy from East Texas who would be glad to join his commune in Nebraska if he could hang out with some cute hippy chicks with hairy pits. Now as far as peppers trying to lure up other prepper pals on chat groups like this..the only real prepper I know which is my Retired Airforce Col pal who helped lase the caves to blast out Bin Laden at Tora Bora..and now is prepared to go off grid in his secret hide out in the mountains...he dont get near the net. He say all these places are funded by the CIA and maybe ISIS. He thinks Muslims are gong to come kill him. Poor guy.


Your almost correct on this one, except the ring leader goes by Zeffrey ... boy cant be too smart, huh?

Us East Texans tend to stear towards guys like Negan in the Walking Dead series.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm trying to imagine myself in my early 20s faced with prepping my family. God, I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

jimcosta said:


> I'm trying to imagine myself in my early 20s faced with prepping my family. God, I wouldn't know where to start.


I have been at it a while now but sure wish I had started in my 20's. Then again, in my 20's all I cared about was booze, women, and staying out of hospitals and jail. :devil:


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Zeffrey: You sent me a private email through this website last night. Your website settings are set for you to send but not receive emails.
If you wish to communicate with me, use regular email. [email protected]


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Your almost correct on this one, except the ring leader goes by Zeffrey ... boy cant be too smart, huh?
> 
> Us East Texans tend to stear towards guys like Negan in the Walking Dead series.


Well at times like this it can make a person a bit remorseful of not having watched much TV since All in the Family went off the air and the wise cracking black chillins started showing up in the sitcoms. Roughly the time Babawa Wa Wa and Dan Blather showed up on the network news..Saturday Night Live was still sorta funny..etc. So I aint got a clue who dat guy in the series happens to be. lol. Sorry. Does Negan like sasquatch looking ladies too? Not pun intended to the one and only Ssquatch of course.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> ....So I aint got a clue who dat guy in the series happens to be. lol. Sorry. Does Negan like sasquatch looking ladies too? Not pun intended to the one and only Ssquatch of course.


 @bigwheel
Here's a sweet little montage of the fella that @A Watchman is talking about. Enjoy


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks thats enough to help me understand my original decision to quit watching televsion except for Fox News along with the preaching and food channels. I used to like the History Channel but not they have cutesy idiots who run out and try to make history..they are hot on the job with a series about who killed Merriweather Clark or what was his last name.


----------



## fpcrjbrown (Oct 22, 2021)

Marica said:


> Not to be argumentative, but just exactly how do you draw that conclusion from this question?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good afternoon, my name is Robert and I'm here from nebraska as well looking to set up or join a mag/ prepper group. I'm in my late 20s, have a wife and 2 young kids and we have been prepping for about 2 years now. We're now at a point with our prepping and skills that we have gained that we believe it's time to get connected with people in our area that are in the preparedness mindset as we see everything that's going on world wife and expect things to continue getting worse, and we understand that it's going to take a village to survive. No lone wolves will make it long. Also I whole heartedly agree with you, there's no reason to go off on someone who's just here trying to figure out how to find like minded people. It's unnecessary, and rude. Thanks for standing up to the bully. Haha


----------



## fpcrjbrown (Oct 22, 2021)

Zeffrey said:


> Are there any prepper in Nebraska looking to join a prepper group


Yes. I'm here in Nebraska looking to set up or join a mag/ prepper group. My email is [email protected] if your interested. We can discuss it.


----------

